# John Deere 2240 Starting Issues



## rpman47 (Mar 12, 2017)

I am a newbie to diesel motors and I have this John Deere 2240 that I bought six months ago. I would go out and start the tractor at least once a month if not more. Now that the weather permits I am wanting to be out on the tractor working but it quit running and will not start. I had been running it with a 60 inch bush hog just a couple days before and the tractor was running great. I was getting the mower all lined up and it was starting and stopping the tractor while I did this. I had the tractor idling for about 15 minutes while I did some other things to the bush hog. I got on and the tractor was running fine and the tractor started with white smoke as if running lean. At least that is an indicator in regular gas engines and then it just stopped running and would not start. Any ideas where I should look for the issue? I did add more fuel since it was getting very low.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The white smoke may be from the tractor idling and not warming up, or if your tractor was really low on fuel, you may have ran out. 
Hopefully you have an operators manual that will show you how to bleed air out of the system and get you up and running again.... if that was the problem.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is nearly spring and fuel filters absorb moisture during the winter when a tractor is not run long enough for warm fuel to return to the tank and evaporate the moisture, and the filter will then grow algae and clog.

If you do not use an additive to control algae in the fuel, you may also have a clogged draw straw in the tank itself. Crud builds up around the fine screen in the tank and clogs it too.


----------



## duke7595 (Jan 23, 2012)

White smoke =Lean=air in fuel system. Bleed the fuel system, also may be a good idea to change filers while you're at it. The tractor sucked some air from a very low fuel tank. Always try to keep your tank filled, much cheaper than a new injection pump.


----------

